# Just a curious Teenager. Please help!



## Guest (Mar 8, 2001)

Hi. I am a 17 year old student. I am planning to work in the medical field in my future and become a pediatric nurse or either be a psychiatrist whom helps people with addiction and rehab. I have been studying the effects of Valium addiction, and I was wondering if any of you knew anything about having an addiction to valium and if so, could you tell me what happens to people whenever they have a valium addiction and what they go through. If you know of a website that has these kinds of stories featured, please email me and let me know. I really appreciate it very much. I hope to hear from some of you. Email me or reply on this post. Thanks!.~Connie~


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi SnOwDrops,I'm sorry but I can't help you as I've never been on valium. Usually IBS patients are put on quite low dosages of medications, and I'm not aware of anyone being addicted to valium, but you may get a response. Good luck with your project.AZmom


----------

